# Black Screen



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Just upgraded from Dish 6000 to Dish 411. What is it with this black screen? Went to change channels and went from picture to audio only. Video is just a black screen. Called tech support and got the automated "fix it" person. Did a manual reset with the power button on the receiver and was able to capture the video again. I was going to put my 6000 on eBay but I never had a problem like this. I have read some others have had this problem. Is Dish going to address this? 

I have been a customer for about 6 years. I don't want to have to reset every few days.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

alfbinet said:


> Just upgraded from Dish 6000 to Dish 411. What is it with this black screen? Went to change channels and went from picture to audio only. Video is just a black screen. Called tech support and got the automated "fix it" person. Did a manual reset with the power button on the receiver and was able to capture the video again. I was going to put my 6000 on eBay but I never had a problem like this. I have read some others have had this problem. Is Dish going to address this?
> 
> I have been a customer for about 6 years. I don't want to have to reset every few days.


I myself had a 6000 receiver before my 211 arrived. The 6000 was old and clunky but the 6000 worked. There are forums here that talk about the black screen problem along with other problems for our new 211's/411's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jeff, keep the tone civil. This is a support forum - complaints are allowed but not insults.

Yes, a black out issue has been reported in this forum. It is also reported that E* has been made aware of this issue and is working on tracking down the cause and making a software fix. It is a new box. They can test the snot out of them before release and still find issues when customers get them.

If you have any details that may help define a trend (other than "it broke") you can help E* make a better product. Items like channels you were watching - what were you doing when it blacked out. If you found it black in the morning what channel were you last watching last night. Details that will lead to a fix.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

James Long said:


> Jeff, keep the tone civil. This is a support forum - complaints are allowed but not insults.
> 
> Yes, a black out issue has been reported in this forum. It is also reported that E* has been made aware of this issue and is working on tracking down the cause and making a software fix. It is a new box. They can test the snot out of them before release and still find issues when customers get them.
> 
> If you have any details that may help define a trend (other than "it broke") you can help E* make a better product. Items like channels you were watching - what were you doing when it blacked out. If you found it black in the morning what channel were you last watching last night. Details that will lead to a fix.


It happened again this morning. Both times I was attempting to lock into an OTA HD channel in my case CBS in the Cleveland, Ohio area. I live near the airport and even though I can get a fairly strong signal I think I have some multipath issues as the signal can fluctuate between the 90's and 0. Anyway, while the receiver was trying to lock into the Digital signal the screen went black. Moving the cursor key up or down resulted in audio for the channels but no video. Had to reset by holding power button for 15 seconds, shut system down by powering off using my Harmony remote and restarting. I had video. In my case it seems like the OTA tunar may be a problem.

Thanks for the replys guys.

Jim


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with the local FOX digital channel...I get all the other digital/HD channels in the Phoenix area and, some Tucson digital channels, except for FOX. The signal strength fluctuates from the mid 80s down to zero. The 211 cannot get a lock on that channel and, I lose video at that time and have to reset the receiver. I think there may be a problem with the off air tuner in the 211/411 receivers too.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

richiephx said:


> I have the same problem with the local FOX digital channel...I get all the other digital/HD channels in the Phoenix area and, some Tucson digital channels, except for FOX. The signal strength fluctuates from the mid 80s down to zero. The 211 cannot get a lock on that channel and, I lose video at that time and have to reset the receiver. I think there may be a problem with the off air tuner in the 211/411 receivers too.


I also have the same problem with a local digital station. The 6000 locks just beautiful but the ViP211 can not lock on the station and after awhile the black screen appears. So now I just do not watch this channel on my ViP211.


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

I also have the same problem with my 211. Turn on TV and I get the guide with audio but no picture. I hate having to reset the receiver everytime I turn it on. It's like booting up my old 486 computer just to watch TV.


----------

